

CarrierIQ not on Blackberry by Default - rcfox
http://supportforums.blackberry.com/t5/Java-Development/Does-CarrierIQ-run-on-BlackBerry-devices/m-p/1439275#M183840

======
DougBTX
An impressively clear cut message.

------
lambada
This could have been a great chance for Blackberry to get some good press -
the CarrierIQ story has been picked up by a huge number of news sites, instead
it's buried in a support forum thread.

------
canadiancreed
Being a Blackberry user, it's nice to have something to brag about. We may not
have the fancy apps, but I'll take not being spyed on for those anyday.

------
blackysky
finally a good news from RIM ....at least RIM care about privacy and security.
From what I understand they have never deal with CarrierIQ...

------
101001010101
It says they don't authorise carriers to install it. But do carriers need
authorisation? If the consumer never knows it's there, is there any risk to
the carrier? To put it another way, what are the consequences if one installs
something that is "not authorised"?

They mention the Blackberry Enterprise Server admin. Who would that normally
be?

~~~
icefox
Your Blackberry Enterprise Server admin would be the same guy that runs your
corporate Exchange or other mail server from what I understand.

~~~
101001010101
Ah. Cheers.

------
RShackleford
Yes BlackBerry, show your quailty.

